# Get Started with sawdust pile



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I would go in from inside as drywall is usually easier to fix than siding.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Are there any round holes drilled into the wood? sounds a lot like a carpenter bee's work.


----------



## dougp23 (Sep 20, 2011)

I can't see any holes. There is a maybe 8 inch pine board that wraps around the house right at the foundation. Behind this is another board, I imagine part of what sits on the concrete foundation. It is coming from behind the pine. Abuot halfway up the pine is where the electric goes in, so I bet they are working somewhere in there, and the sawdust is spilling out. I will probably pull the pine board off and see what I find.
Just wondering if I see they have eaten into the sill plate, if I should then go inside and open the ceiling a bit to get an idea of damage.


----------

